# My 200sx . . .



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm not sure how to implement images on here, I usually use imageshack.us for my hosting needs cause its free.

But heres a link to where I have uploaded all the pics that I have of my car right now...engine & interior to come.

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Please tell me what you think, and what improvements I can make.

Thanx for looking, take Care


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

where are the underhood pics?

What color is that? It's not OEM Timber Frost... too green


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nicely done, and it's a good thing I'm a big fan of mint chocolate-chip ice cream.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

errrr....... i appreciate the work that went into it atleast


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i think it looks good. i like the smoked tails i was gonna do it also but blew the motor so why keep spending money on body with a blown motor lol.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Yea the color is Cyber Green by VW, I'm a paint and body guy, so I did this one myself.

I think it came out ok...I was gonna go with lambo doors and what not...but way to much for the hinges....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Any mods other than cosmetic?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

myoung said:


> Any mods other than cosmetic?



thats the only thing that matters to most of us


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looking good... what other mods you got.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

nice car, definitely a head turner, its got the kids attention


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

not me cup O tea....Best of luck


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> looking good... what other mods you got.



Basic engine things like CAI, mandrel bent exhaust, and a pacesetter header ( yes, i know, hotshot is the best....but I got it for free.... )

And I have been trying to go for lambo doors lately....but i'm not to sure if itll over due it.

I was thinking about a suicide door kit....and yes, that would look sorta funny....but for some reason, it appeals to me. What do you think ??


----------

